# Random Radio/ Data Resets.



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

Ive had two of them today on liquid rom. Happened on both tiamat and the aero kernel.

Any ideas guys?


----------



## sjpritch25 (Sep 29, 2011)

What version of aeroevan did you flash?


----------

